# Sachs Dolmar 166



## ebbemichel (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello everybody,

here some pictures of my "new" saw


----------



## romeo (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, nice 166. Has it ever been ran? I have never seen a 166 that didn't look like it went through a chipper.


----------



## cuttinscott (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats a Clean Sachs-Dolmar 166!!! It is a early production model no deco, and no chain brake, now you need a few more to catch up with us...











Scott


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 10, 2007)

*That is the cleanest 166 Ive ever seen!!!!!!*

Wow,,,, I have to agree with Romeo,,, I want one!!!!!!


----------



## 166 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's the cleanest 166 that I have this one could shine up a little more. But thats a nice find though.

Steve


----------



## ebbemichel (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Scott,

great, 4 x 166 i cannot belive that.
You are a very glad boy.
And such a CT I am searching for.


@all
Very nice pictures 
Thanks


----------



## cuttinscott (Oct 11, 2007)

Yea Rene that CT is great now I need another of those as well. See that one was bought NEW OLD STOCK and has never been run. So I need another to see what they really are...

Scott


----------



## belgian (Oct 11, 2007)

ebbemichel said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> here some pictures of my "new" saw




Hallo René, Die sieht ja recht gut aus !!!

congratulations on your nice 166 !


----------



## ebbemichel (Oct 12, 2007)

belgian said:


> Hallo René, Die sieht ja recht gut aus !!!
> 
> congratulations on your nice 166 !



Ja, die ist auch voll geil

    

Yes, she is realy in great conditions


----------



## ebbemichel (Oct 14, 2007)

Here some pictures today


----------



## sawentusiast (Oct 18, 2007)

How much cubes??
Power??
Torcue??
weight??

I would be glad if u responded!

Sawentusiast


----------



## cuttinscott (Oct 18, 2007)

sawentusiast said:


> How much cubes??
> Power??
> Torcue??
> weight??
> ...



Specs for the Sachs-Dolmar 166

Weight PHO 24.4 lbs. with full wrap handle
With 21" bar and chain 27.3 lbs.
5.9 KW 
118 cc - 7.2 cubic inch

I have a owners manual somewhere I will search for maybe I can get the torque specs then.
Scott


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2007)

As soon as I clean it up I have a 166 that I'm going to sell.

How much do they bring? In the same condition as the Dolmars boys. I haven't seen one for sale.

Fred


----------



## 166 (Oct 18, 2007)

Mr. said:


> As soon as I clean it up I have a 166 that I'm going to sell.
> 
> How much do they bring? In the same condition as the Dolmars boys. I haven't seen one for sale.
> 
> Fred



I'll give you $200 for it.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. it's a deal.

Fred


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Mr. said:


> Thanks. it's a deal.
> 
> Fred



Hello??????????????? I've been beggin for one!!!!! :monkey:


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello,

i've get a 166 too.
But not in so good conditions like ebbemichael.....
The front handle is broken.. I look for a new handle, better a wrap araound handle. I don't know if is available.

Here some pictures:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 23, 2007)

Mr. said:


> As soon as I clean it up I have a 166 that I'm going to sell.
> 
> How much do they bring? In the same condition as the Dolmars boys. I haven't seen one for sale.
> 
> Fred



Well I guess I am good enough to buy from, but not to sell to. Thanks for thinking of me Fred.


----------



## 166 (Oct 23, 2007)

> Mr.Suckelfass;788808]Hello,
> 
> i've get a 166 too.
> But not in so good conditions like ebbemichael.....
> ...



Nice CT!

Steve


----------



## Mr. (Oct 23, 2007)

Quick trivia-

Which is bigger:

a 166 with a 3120 cylinder,




or a 166 with an 090 cylinder?




Photos courtesy of EJ Mcnamara.

Fred


----------



## Mr. (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is another 3120 on a 166.


----------



## romeo (Oct 24, 2007)

Mr. said:


> Quick trivia-
> 
> Which is bigger:
> 
> ...



6mm of girth on the 090/166. I guess that the 166 is quite the town slut:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ebbemichel (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello Peter,

look here ;-)))))))))


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello Rene,
look here


----------



## 166 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello Peter & Rene
look here


----------



## ebbemichel (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice pictures,

I will try to get some more


----------



## ebbemichel (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,

today I build a Makitabord


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Oct 31, 2007)

@166: Wohw... all my dreams on your floor... If you had a wrap around handle for the 166 i look for one....
But i have much of my dreams at home.....











Today its are more...


----------



## brian660 (Nov 13, 2007)

no wonder why I can`t find a 166 the stinkin germans bought em all up


----------



## beaton172 (Jun 18, 2009)

*166 dolmar*

I have a 166 Dolmar I am looking at selling. It has a wrap around bar and runs well but no bar or chain. What is it worth?
Thanks


----------



## leeha (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats kind of a loaded question,
First doe's it run great, Have excellent compression.
What is the overall condition. Nice or all beat up.
Can you post some pic,s. If it has issues it is worth
much less than average do to no parts avail.
Parts are extremely hard to find.

Lee


----------



## ebbemichel (Jun 19, 2009)

Is shipping to germany possible?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 19, 2009)

Here we go again down a road that may leave many scratching their heads.  I can assume the poster has already had many PM's with offers from just pure stupidity all the way to......... well just stupidity. I hope it works out well for someone. I used to think I wanted a 166 now I just stand back and shake my head at the mob mentality.

Bill


----------



## Justsaws (Jun 19, 2009)

Post it in the proper forum and ask for best offer.

People it is just a 166, if it was all that they would have made more.

:bang::notrolls2:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm all for preserving relics, but things are outta hand, "Cult status" drives prices to the insane level for the trophy hunters.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jun 19, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> Post it in the proper forum and ask for best offer.
> 
> .......... if it was all that they would have made more.
> 
> :bang::notrolls2:



You have that right. Mostly all trumped up BS by guys that know they have a hard to come by saw and not many that will refute their claims. More legend and lore than anything else. I paid a lot, too much really, for one that is darn near new and if PERFECT running condition. I can say this for certain; it was not produced with divine intervention by the chain saw gods, making it better than any other saw made by man. Frankly, I've run other stock saws that will kick it's arse. If you can buy it right, go for it. If I can keep one guy from over paying for a saw that doesn't drop Redwoods by merely idling close by, my post was worth the time and effort.


----------



## beaton172 (Jun 19, 2009)

*166 dolmar*

Sorry guys I am not a chainsaw guy. The saw was given to me but looks too big for what I want. We live in Nova Scotia, Canada and burn 5 cord a year to heat our home. It starts just fine after you find the decompressor on the side of the cylinder. 
I am having some trouble downloading pic's with the 300kb rule. If this does not work I will try again.
Thanks


----------



## beaton172 (Jun 19, 2009)

*166 dolmar*

more pics


----------



## beaton172 (Jun 19, 2009)

*166*

More pics.
I am going to bring it to work tonight and try and clean it up.


----------



## beaton172 (Jun 19, 2009)

*166 dolmar*

So does anyone know what it would be worth? I am looking at buying something like a used 357xp. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Do a completed items search on eBay, see if any sold there in the last 30 days. I believe a decent 166 tends to go for as much as a new 357 or MS361 here in the USA.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 20, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Do a completed items search on eBay, see if any sold there in the last 30 days. I believe a decent 166 tends to go for as much as a new 357 or MS361 here in the USA.



Yes that is true only because of the mob mentality I mentioned earlier. The more they are talked up the more their "perceived" value is.

Bill


----------



## beaton172 (Jun 20, 2009)

*166 dolmar*

Thanks for the help guys. I just posted it on ebay so we will see where it goes.
Bill G can you keep the mob mentality thing up for another week till it sells?


----------



## ebbemichel (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh sorry

just I saw that some picture are away.

Sorry for this.

Here is an update


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 1, 2009)

ebbemichel said:


>



Hi René, nice saws! 
Is that piston new?
Gumnuts is looking for a replacement piston for his 166 and wondered if any Sachs pistons could be used as a replacenment.
His Thread about 166 Pistons is here.


----------



## ebbemichel (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes the piston is new

He will fits my 166 number 4


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 1, 2009)

ebbemichel said:


> Yes the piston is new
> 
> He will fits my 166 number 4



Is it a Sachs-Dolmar part or a Sachs part which fits the 166?


----------



## ebbemichel (Jul 1, 2009)

Sachs Dolmar original part


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 1, 2009)

I remember once seeing someone buying a Sachs piston with the hope it would fit their 166 and thought it may have been you.
After a bit of searching I found it was Mr.Suckelfass and the Thread is here, he never did say wether it fitted though.


----------



## ebbemichel (Jul 2, 2009)

I know Mr. Suckelfass

it is Peter my friend and bloodbrother


----------



## leeha (Jul 2, 2009)

Can you get pistons for the 166 in Germany.


Lee


----------



## lesorubcheek (Jul 2, 2009)

leeha said:


> Can you get pistons for the 166 in Germany.
> 
> 
> Lee



--> insert suspense + salivation emoticon here <--



Dan


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 2, 2009)

ebbemichel said:


> I know Mr. Suckelfass
> 
> it is Peter my friend and bloodbrother



Great! You may be able to solve the mistery!
Did that piston work with his 166?


----------



## ebbemichel (Jul 2, 2009)

Dibbs said:


> Great! You may be able to solve the mistery!
> Did that piston work with his 166?



No

these piston which Peter bough are for Dolmar CT .

They do not fit a 166, I think he get 8, 6 of them are now mine and are in my stock


----------



## ebbemichel (Jul 2, 2009)

leeha said:


> Can you get pistons for the 166 in Germany.
> 
> 
> Lee



No, i have had a lot of good luck


----------



## ebbemichel (Jul 19, 2009)

For your information

These are all runners


----------



## ebbemichel (Dec 22, 2009)

Here some new ones


----------



## tjbier (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow Rene you do have all the luck! Those are very nice saws! 
Is the second 166 factory with out the chain break?


----------



## ebbemichel (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,

i have 2 166 without chainbrake, i thing the first ones has build so.

My other 4 has got a chainbrake.


----------



## tjbier (Dec 23, 2009)

Man 6 :jawdrop: 166's let us know when you want to sell them! 
Nice collection you have also! Merry Christmas.


----------



## leeha (Dec 23, 2009)

tjbier said:


> Man 6 :jawdrop: 166's let us know when you want to sell them!
> Nice collection you have also! Merry Christmas.



I have 12, 9 running.
There is a video somewhere on
this site with 8 idleing at the same time.


Lee


----------



## tjbier (Dec 23, 2009)

leeha said:


> I have 12, 9 running.
> There is a video somewhere on
> this site with 8 idleing at the same time.
> 
> ...



You want to send me some non working ones
tis the season!


----------



## ebbemichel (Dec 23, 2009)

leeha said:


> I have 12, 9 running.
> There is a video somewhere on
> this site with 8 idleing at the same time.
> 
> ...




Can you please post the link for me

Thank You


----------



## belgian (Dec 23, 2009)

leeha said:


> I have 12, 9 running.
> There is a video somewhere on
> this site with 8 idleing at the same time.
> 
> ...



I bet you call them the dirty dozen !! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## leeha (Dec 23, 2009)

ebbemichel said:


> Can you please post the link for me
> 
> Thank You



I don't know how to post links but search for.

sachs dolmar 166, 2 videos
and you will find it.

Lee


----------



## wooddog (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry Mr. Leeha I looked for 166 saws and this is all I can find. Somebody rescue us please with the 9 runners. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_wbPeCr49I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-thhdC_p6VE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C6ttihLvXM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjAfFqlKu5c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTplf5etMes


----------



## tjbier (Dec 23, 2009)

here it is, nice saws Lee, sounds terribly awesome!!!


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 23, 2009)

166 said:


> Leeha with his Dolmar 166
> 
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid233.photobucket.com/albums/ee200/dolmar166/88e428b3.flv">



Found this from Spikes Fall GTG.



.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 23, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> Found this from Spikes Fall GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Those are Awesome saws,

I keep my eyes peeled for one, but seems Lee may have the market cornered.


----------



## ebbemichel (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for the nice videos.

Very good idea.


----------



## ebbemichel (Dec 31, 2009)

Here two fresh pictures,

sorry for the missing bars.

The reason is that I have at the moment 6 bars (33") and only 5 chains.














All are runners, i will make a short video in 2010 for you.

best wishes for 2010


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 31, 2009)

Leeha that is the most awesome sounding saw video I've ever heard, ever.


----------



## 166 (Dec 31, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Leeha that is the most awesome sounding saw video I've ever heard, ever.



Wait till he does another video with more running.


----------



## leeha (Jan 2, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Leeha that is the most awesome sounding saw video I've ever heard, ever.




Rene', You have 6 sweet looking 166's.

As soon as pistons are in my hand the 
other 3 i have will become runners.


Lee


----------



## flaming-ace (Jul 26, 2010)

http://img696.imageshack.us/g/dsc000302.jpg/

:greenchainsaw: not long had this, love it, i want more! this is the 3rd dolmar that i have bought and run, being 18 that ent bad


----------



## markvanzee (May 16, 2011)

would a 166 top end fit on my dolmar 153 ?


----------



## leeha (May 16, 2011)

markvanzee said:


> would a 166 top end fit on my dolmar 153 ?


 

To the best of my knowledge, No
Bolt spread is wider, Carb mounting is
different "166 use's a boot" not a manifold
as the 153 has. and other reasons i'm sure.


Lee


----------



## thechainsawguy (May 16, 2011)

markvanzee said:


> would a 166 top end fit on my dolmar 153 ?


 

Can you find a 166 piston and cylinder would be the first question, but like Lee says, no. I have a good bottom end and just need the piston and cylinder, but I may wait a long time for a damged saw to find the parts. Very rare and hard to find parts, Dave.


----------



## Bill G (May 17, 2011)

thechainsawguy said:


> Can you find a 166 piston........., Dave.



Greetings Dave, 

I hate to cut up your quote:msp_smile: but I do believe Lee might know wher a few 166 pistons are.

Bill


----------



## thechainsawguy (May 17, 2011)

Bill G said:


> Greetings Dave,
> 
> I hate to cut up your quote:msp_smile: but I do believe Lee might know wher a few 166 pistons are.
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill, I know, I just need more than the piston, plus muffler, I need a busted up saw with good p,c and muffler, thanks Dave.


----------

